# Wonderfalls on DVD Today



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

I really enjoyed this show (for the 4 episodes till fox canned it).

13 episodes on the DVDs supposedly containing a full story arc....

(maybe we can make fox 2nd guess thier decision)


----------

